# Rigid Oscillating Edge/Belt Spindle Sander EB4424



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well Im off tomorrow to pick up one of these combo units. Anyone out there have any concerns with them? 

It has awesome reviews so I thought it would be a good to pick one up.


Mike


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello Mike, I have one, one of the first things I wanted to do with it was order MUCH finer grit sleeves and belt. I was only able to find sets of sleeves for the 3 smallest spindle sizes, but at the time that was sufficient, and I didn't look any farther. The 80 grit it comes with, even with the oscilation leaves a very rough finish. Otherwise I have been happy with it so far.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Mike,
I've had mine for the past 4 or 5 years, and use it on a regular basis. The only problem that I have had is to replace the switch twice. Dust has a tendency to get in and burn the contacts. I haven't looked at the new ones lately, and they may have put a dust shield on the switch to cure the problem. My sander has been used many hours and has proven itself to be a good unit----especially for the price.
Dick


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great unit. Higher grits are available from HD or HF.

Exceptional value.


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

I think its a nice deal as well. Ill look at stocking up on some sleeves/belts. I would think thats all standered stuff...

Someone on here had said something about the hold down bolt (??) being self tightening so you must loosen it up after each use??

Ill keep and eye on the switch. 

Thanks so much

Mike


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have one and after about a year now thinking of selling my old belt sander as all I use is the Ridgid. Belts and sleeves have been found at Home Depot from time to time


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah I do not own a belt sander. Only one I have is an orbital 6in 8 hole. I think this will be a good addition to my tool cart lol..

M


----------



## MichaelD (Feb 12, 2009)

I've had mine for 2 years and really like it. The only problem I have is with the hold down nut. I keep thinking about making a wrench to loosen the thing so I don't tear up the plastic/rubber knob. As a suggestion try to use the HF coupon and save a little. I had to go to two HDs but the second one did honor it.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

mr500 said:


> Well Im off tomorrow to pick up one of these combo units. Anyone out there have any concerns with them?
> 
> It has awesome reviews so I thought it would be a good to pick one up.
> 
> ...


The only thing i do is leve the nut loose after using. If not it will get so tight you will not be able to get it loose. The first one the nut froze so tight not ever a pipe wrinch could get it off. I took it back and they gave me a new one. just a tip. Regester it for a life time warrenty also. It is a nice unit i have had mine for yrs now and it works good.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had mine for several years and use it quite frequently. It's great for truing up patterns and smoothing curves on band saw boxes. 
The HD near me only stocks sleeves from Ryobi and they are all 80 grit.
Since some of my boxes are 5 1/2" thick, the 4" capacity was a problem. To solve this I had a 2" extension milled and now buy 6" sleeves from Supergrit. The also have the rubber drums in the correct sizes. The belts I just buy from ACE.
My knob sometimes get's pretty tight but, never so tight I can't get it off by hand. I don't tighten it really tight in the first place. Sometimes, the sleeve will creep, then I just tighten a little bit more.


----------



## jody495 (Sep 11, 2011)

I bough one about 4 yeas ago. After roughing out a shape on bandsaw,I sand to final shape. Does a great job sanding. dust collection is not the best, mounted Rockler mini gulp dust hood on left side of spindle-belt, does great job collecting dust. Iwould buy another one if this one ever fails!


----------



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I went down this morning and picked one up. Had to go through 3 boxes because they had been opened. I did not know if any of the acc. had been "removed" so I had the HD guy go into overstock and get me a sealed box. Assy was a breeze with just the 4 feet. She runs good and everything works great. Cant wait to putt her to the test when I build the grand baby a rockin horse. It will come in handy as you all know!!!!!!!!!!!!

And yes I will/did sign up for the Lifetime. Only thing left is to mail in the box UPC and the receipt. 

Thanks again on the tips!

Mike


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Congratulations on your new toy. I'm sure you will enjoy it.



mr500 said:


> Thanks everyone. I went down this morning and picked one up. Had to go through 3 boxes because they had been opened. I did not know if any of the acc. had been "removed" so I had the HD guy go into overstock and get me a sealed box. Assy was a breeze with just the 4 feet. She runs good and everything works great. Cant wait to putt her to the test when I build the grand baby a rockin horse. It will come in handy as you all know!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And yes I will/did sign up for the Lifetime. Only thing left is to mail in the box UPC and the receipt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Had mine for almost ten years and it has replaced other devices. Great thing about it is you are able to achieve a square edge for a long distange using the belt. The spindle is the greatest, wish there was something smaller than 1/2", I'm dreaming! Wish, wish. You'll appreciate it once you've used it.


----------

